

Ask HN: Can we get the links to be greyed out after visiting them on HN? - meeper16

Seems like most would find that this shaves a few eyeball cycles and cognitive resources.
======
JacobAldridge
I'm not sure what you're asking - for me, on both desktop and mobile, HN Links
I've visited (external stories and Ask HN type) _do_ grey out after I visit
them.

And I do find that helpful - most frustrating when I switch from one to the
other, so the mobile tells me I haven't read an article that I read on the
desktop.

~~~
chrisBob
I switched to using Safari because of this feature. It even syncs the visited
status between devices.

------
btown
You may be interested in HackerNew:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd?hl=en)

------
ljk
maybe you're using private browsing? that's what I'm using and links also
don't gray out

------
jpetersonmn
It does grey out the visited links for me. What browser are you using?

